# My site, I created in Wordpress



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

The site is still under construction. I implemented and chat (zopim) 

www.molerskiradovi.me


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good so far. I can't read your language but so far so good.


----------



## travunski (Dec 25, 2013)

Total of work so far 3h


----------

